# 13 Falls Camping



## sweeper (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm headed to 13 Falls (NH Whites) next weekend (21July) with three others and I am concerned there might not be room at the Inn. Does anyone know of  any legal non-maintian campsites around 13 Falls if its full?

Thanks

Sweeper


----------



## Nick (Jul 12, 2012)

Hey Sweeper, welcome to the boards. I'm not that familiar with the area so I'm not sure, but welcome and I hope you get your answer!


----------



## David Metsky (Jul 16, 2012)

13 Falls doesn't get a huge amount of traffic, and it's a ways in from the road, so you'll probably be OK.  The caretaker will direct you to overflow or other legal spots nearby if full but I think that's unlikely.  Camping rules in the Pemi Wilderness are basically that you need to be 200' from a trail, so there are plenty of legal places all around you.

If you're coming up the Lincoln Brook trail past the Owlshead Slide be warned that the trail gets muddy/messy and hard to follow near the height of land.  Give yourself more time than the mileage on the map would indicated and prepare to get a little muddy.


----------



## sweeper (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks David, I've been in there several times. My boys and I did the LBT out of 13 as part of a 20 mile one day hike for Boy Scouts and yes it was messy even the end of Sep that year, about 22 years ago.
I'm sherp'n for my mother this weekend and just wanted a backup plan, as another pay site will not be an option once we get there.


----------

